# Triple Bypass Registration Opened 1/1 - spots are going fast



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

They registered 2015 thru 3:30 pm on 1/1

I wonder if it will close out over the weekend.


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

i registered at 1:30 am on the 1st. i forgot to print my receipt, and i am still waiting for my e-mail conformation.


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

*I registered*

I registered at 7:00 AM yesterday (January 1st). Not sure what number I was. But I have my confirmation e-mail from active.com. Making the trip from North Cackalacky!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Since I'm in Texas, I had to stay up until 1:00am Jan. 1 to register.

By 1:05am, I had my e-mails confirming registration and payment.

That meant I could sleep well the remainder of the night.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm putting July 11 on my calendar. That way I will know when to avoid it. I'll do that ride any other summer weekend, without the crowd!


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

After skiing yesterday and today I finally got on a computer and the thing is SOLD OUT! :mad2: That is unbelievable. If anyone has an extra registration, please PM me. Last year I had to sell my registration due to injury and this year I have to find one. Maybe TE should consider increasing the rider cap? What is E-Rock, like 7,000?


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Sold out in less than two days. I am surprised, a lot of people thought it would go slower this year.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I promised myself that last year was my last Triple, and yet I'm registered for it again. I'm either addicted, an idiot or both. Actually, the wife gets a shopping/spa day before meeting me in Avon, so she was the one that suggested I ride.

Riding solo this year, so I'm going to see how fast I can knock it out. Last year was 7:16 on the bike, around 8 total, including a friend that bonked on Vail. Shooting for 7 hours total time this year.

I wouldn't be a fan of upping the number of riders, it's bad enough now.

Hopefully Swan Mtn Rd is back in this year.


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

I can't believe I missed out on this. Two days is crazy. Wasn't it 11 days last year?

I guess I'll be surfing Craigslist for a pass ...


----------

